# Please Help My Sick Rhom...



## emx2500 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum. I'd had my rhom for several years and recently he's become sick. He is gasping for air at the surface and now sits right in front of the filter most of the time. I think due to the force of the water, he now has gill curl on the left side. His fin on the left also appears to be bleeding. We recently had a baby and as a result I neglected him for a couple months. I think water quality got bad and resulted in his illness. I've tried salt, tea oil, and big water changes with no improvement. It's been over a month since he's eaten. I tested the water and the only parameter out of whack is nitrate at 40 ppm.

Here is a video of him: 




Any thoughts on what may be wrong with him and is there anything else I can try?

At what point do I need to think about euthanasia? I'm worried he's suffering and hasn't eaten in so long.

Thanks.

-won


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Dont worry about him not eatting. I had a Geryi that didnt eat for 2 months and then ate very little for a month after that. They wont starve themselves and your Rhom doesnt look thin by any means!!

A few questions:

How do you go about cleaning your tank and filters?
How often? (I know you said you left him for a couple months)
What temp. is the tank at?

What do you feed him?

All I would do is a couple smaller water changes 25% twice a week (make sure the water is the same temp. going in)

Dont feed him for a bit and make sure there is alot of surface agitation. You could also add aquarium salt.


----------



## emx2500 (Oct 12, 2006)

ksls said:


> Dont worry about him not eatting. I had a Geryi that didnt eat for 2 months and then ate very little for a month after that. They wont starve themselves and your Rhom doesnt look thin by any means!!
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.

I have a fluval fx5 canister filter. I have biomax for biological filtration and usually put in zero-carb (carbon and ammonia remover). The tank is 75 gallon. I usually clean out the filter every 3 months... I rinse out the foam pads in tap water and replace the zero-carb. I never rinse the biomax. I used to rinse all the foam pads each time but recently read that it may kill all the bacteria so now I've been doing a rotation where I only rinse out 1 of 3 sets of pads.

I used to change water every month - about 1/3 water change. I vacuum the gravel and scrape the glass clean each time. I've been doing 50% weekly water changes for the last few weeks.

Tank temperature is set at 79 degrees.

I usually feed him chunks of catfish I buy at the grocery store. I know one big mistake I used to make is to leave the food in too long and sometimes even overnight. I now realize this was killing my water quality but this was the only way to get fish to eat since he was so skittish with me around. I used to feed him shrimp and salmon as well, but he seemed to eat the catfish the best.

For surface agitation, all I have is the fluval. Would it help to add airstones or anything else? Would it help to put in a powerhead? I have one but took it out because it seemed too strong for the size of tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Honestly, I cant tell you whats wrong with your fish. I am assuming it was from poor water quality. You are definitely on the right track now. Water changes and gravel vacs should be done on a weekly basis up to 50% water changes. I would also add aquarium salt after your water changes. Try and stay away from Salmon as its very fatty for our fish. Instead offer Tilapia or smelts.

As a precaution I would also consider treating with API General Cure.


----------



## emx2500 (Oct 12, 2006)

ksls said:


> Honestly, I cant tell you whats wrong with your fish. I am assuming it was from poor water quality. You are definitely on the right track now. Water changes and gravel vacs should be done on a weekly basis up to 50% water changes. I would also add aquarium salt after your water changes. Try and stay away from Salmon as its very fatty for our fish. Instead offer Tilapia or smelts.
> 
> As a precaution I would also consider treating with API General Cure.


Thanks for your help. Sadly, looks like my fish isn't going to make it. This morning I found him lying on his side but still breathing. I am planning to put him down so he doesn't suffer any longer. Very sad since I've had him for about 8 years now...


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

[/quote] I rinse out the foam pads in tap water [/quote]

This is the only thing I can see thats wrong... Use tank water as chlorine from the tap kills the good bacteria in you pads.

Hope he pulls through!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What were your parameters exactly?
What are you using to test the params? I recomend the api master test kit.

Leave your filters alone for now and stop using that ammo remover, take it out asap.
Also if you keep the media and pads out of water for too long this wil also kill your BB.

My guess would be an ammo or nitrite spike since hes gasping


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Idstart with a water change then drop the water and let the fx5 return oxygenate the water well. If he makes it you should concider surgery for the gill curl as i cant sell for sure, but it isnt in the early stages


----------



## emx2500 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks all for the advice... I had to euthanize him tonight... this morning he was listless lying on his side at the bottom of the tank.

Come to think of it, I wonder if the zero-carb had something to do with it... a few months back, I started using it instead of just carbon... either way, I agree it was probably bad water that did him in.

Very sad...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That was a beautiful rhom. It looked like it was having a hard time breathing. After looking at the vid, it looked like it had some gill curl going on. That could have added to why it was breathing like it was.

sorry for your loss,
Blue


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Another rhom gone


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss man







I would never trust that ammo/carb stuff Only the carb to remove medications


----------

